
HomeTips: There's a Lot to Like - terpua
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/12/hometips-theres.html
======
terpua
"Yes sir, there's a lot to like about Don's story: do what you love, focus on
a niche, find a viable business model, and work for yourself."

That's what I'm trying to do (and most YC readers) but it ain't easy and
determination/perseverance is probably the #1 criteria for success.

